# Vantage Point Archery/Rayzor-VPA.com becomes a Sponsor



## rayzor43 (Apr 8, 2011)

Excuse my typos.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

They are some nice looking heads what is the price on tham


----------



## rayzor43 (Apr 8, 2011)

$39.95 per 3 pack for the 85-150gr 3 blades before the sale stated. $41.95 for the 160-300s.


----------



## rayzor43 (Apr 8, 2011)

Here is a pic of several of our other models.


----------



## rayzor43 (Apr 8, 2011)

...and our 2 blade Penetrators


----------



## rayzor43 (Apr 8, 2011)

Also, rayzor-vpa.com always has free shipping on broadheads for Archery Talk members. The coupon code for that is: archerytalk 

The sale discount coupons actually discount the orders the $10/$15 plus the flat rate shipping costs ($5.20) that will be charged. Discounts are $15.20/$20.20. For single packs enter the archerytalk code to get free shipping.


----------



## SDHNTR (Aug 8, 2007)

Best heads on the market! Can't argue with MACHINED steel and a simple 3 blade cut on contact design.

This bull is just one of many critters I've knocked down with them. Never not had a pass through yet, and lots of broken shoulders too! 

Pretty cool to get a deal on them.


----------



## Matt Palmquist (Jul 27, 2004)

I have been shooting the vented 100 grain 3 blade heads and have had great success!! They fly great!! Zipped right through this KS antelope at 38 yards this fall!!


----------



## shoot low (Jan 24, 2006)

*Top notch equipment.*

Glad to see VPA as a sponsor on here. I dont change my setup very often but I had a couple diehard friends insist I try VPA heads a couple years ago, I have been shooting them ever since. Consistant, quiet, accurate and stupid sharp. Here is last years test, 213lb dressed, full pass. I hate to jump on the band wagon but these leave me no choice, they hit!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I am a believer


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

These heads are the real deal.


----------



## SDHNTR (Aug 8, 2007)

Bump, for a great broadhead and company to deal with.


----------



## kayakguy (Aug 21, 2011)

> coupon codes are AT10-75 and AT15-100 for use at checkout


these still work?


----------



## sniper78 (Jun 9, 2009)

Free shipping code "archerytalk" doesn't seem to work. Sent them a PM. Anyone have any info?


----------



## sniper78 (Jun 9, 2009)

Discount Code: ARTLK


----------



## sniper78 (Jun 9, 2009)

WV doe down!


----------

